# Get ready for a hard winter.



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Get ready for a hard winter.

The sun is still blank of spots. It will be a cold harsh winter; like those of the late 70's at best.

Store up 20% more wood and feed. You and the stock will be thankful for it.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Nah, it can't happen.

Don't you know global warming has got the temperature of the earth so hot that it'll never be cold again? Didn't you hear about all the glaciers and the ice caps melting and raising the oceans and flooding us all?

I will make sure I have plenty of wood on hand though, just in case.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

When I saw the geese beginning to head south a few weeks ago I already began to plan on it being an earlier and colder winter than I'm used to. I hope that kero will fall a bit more so I can pick up another 20 gallons. I use kero as my backup heat and to quickly warm the living room in the evenings.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ditto on the kero hopes here. Not our primary, but is the backup. Have to pull out the heater and get it good and cleaned up, do a little maintaining. Told DH he should have picked up the extra wicks when they went on clearance this spring!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Farmer's Almanac calls for an early frost too. I thought last winter was a tough one here in northern Illinois. Looks like it was just a warm-up comparatively.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Right now it's hard to imagine cold weather coming. It's still so hot out that I can fry eggs on a rock. LOL


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

It sounds pretty good to me after the two weeks we just got though. I just mopped the kitchen and feel like I'm about to melt.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Saturday night we had a low of 39 degrees.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I like em cold.

I'm a certified Iron Man when it comes to outside work... when it's cold.

And my gas checks are better when it gets coldsome up north...


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

tyusclan said:


> Nah, it can't happen.
> 
> Don't you know global warming has got the temperature of the earth so hot that it'll never be cold again? Didn't you hear about all the glaciers and the ice caps melting and raising the oceans and flooding us all?
> 
> I will make sure I have plenty of wood on hand though, just in case.


Not that I want to get into an argument about global warming, but your statement shows how very little most people do understand about its eventual effects. While the average temp goes up in some areas, it becomes frigid in others. 

It's a little verbose, but if your attention span allows, it's a good read.

http://www.whoi.edu/page.do?pid=12455&tid=282&cid=10046


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

JGex said:


> Not that I want to get into an argument about global warming, but your statement shows how very little most people do understand about its eventual effects. While the average temp goes up in some areas, it becomes frigid in others.


I was making a joke and didn't post it to start an argument either, but I just don't buy it.

I guess what you "understand" depends on which side of the argument you come down on. I don't think people who believe global warming "understand" that it's just a normal weather cycle.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

texican said:


> I like em cold.
> 
> I'm a certified Iron Man when it comes to outside work... when it's cold.
> 
> And my gas checks are better when it gets coldsome up north...


Good, you should come to the frozen North.... I sure could use some help with chores come early Feb. when the high temps. are 5F. I have a volunteer. :clap::clap:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Homesteadwi5 said:


> Saturday night we had a low of 39 degrees.


It's been down right fall like since the last week in JULY here. We have had fall rains in August. It seems summer will be short this year. I hope that Bermuda high can still form off the coast and get us a week or two of heat in September, It will help me get one more cutting of my best hay. If not I'll have to cut and compost it. This year has been a summer of cool temps. and rain.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

JGex said:


> Not that I want to get into an argument about global warming, but your statement shows how very little most people do understand about its eventual effects. While the average temp goes up in some areas, it becomes frigid in others.


And this is different than what previous time period on earth?

I do hope we get a cold....and very snowy....winter. I haven't had the snowmobiles out that much in the past few years due to lack of good sledding snow.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I better put in some extra snow peas.

Why is it my son whines after 10 minutes of snow day chores outside yet can run and sled all day without complaint?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

My friend's been saying for over a week that she has a gut feeling this winter will be early and hard. I keep telling her to hush and stop borrowing trouble!


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

NOAA says different.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

This house definitely won't be prepared for winter this year, so I am hoping it isn't bad. That means it will be of course.

Every single window in the house needs to be replaced, because I think they are the originals. (The house is more than 100 years old.) The fireplaces need to be relined and inserts put in, but there is only a small chance of that getting done before winter. The heat is all ancient electric baseboard too.

So we will be covering every window over, closing off the rooms we don't use, and praying the power doesn't go out. If we could get one fireplace taken care of, I would feel a lot better. We have no wood though right now though, since we don't have anyplace to burn it.

Long story short, if it is a really bad winter, we might or might not survive. Uplifting eh?

Kayleigh


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I did my time in huge amounts of snow last winter. I'm hoping for maybe just 3feet at a time on the ground this year. Shoveling out windows to let daylight in got old.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Last winter reminded me a bit of winters years ago, but not quite as harsh. I agree that we could be cycling into a period of harder winters. So many young folks don't remember or were not around in the 50's, 60's and 70's when winter was really winter. This sure has been a mild summer in Michigan. I have not turned the a/c on all summer. A couple of nights ago the temp got down in the 40's. I don't mind winter all that much if I don't have to drive. I stock the pantry well, heat with wood, have an inside garden and feed the birds so winter is mostly pretty enjoyable unless there is a lot of mud. Personally I would rather have it freeze up the beginning of December and not thaw until spring. I hate mud!!


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

tyusclan said:


> I was making a joke and didn't post it to start an argument either, but I just don't buy it.
> 
> I guess what you "understand" depends on which side of the argument you come down on. * I don't think people who believe global warming "understand" that it's just a normal weather cycle.*


I think a good many of us DO understand. I've been saying for several years now that people needed to quit trying to lay blame for climate change as it is a natural phenom and start looking to how to live with it instead.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> And this is different than what previous time period on earth?


I didn't say it was, now did I?


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Randy Rooster said:


> NOAA says different.
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


Really..... When the weather services can accurately predict whether or not it will rain in my location TODAY, then I'll take their months out predictions seriously.

lol


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Hard winters are good

for they suppress the spread of exotic invasive pests, both plants and insects.

Hard winters also suppress the buildup of certain native pests like pine-bark beetles.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm going to be a realist: hope for the best and prepare for the worst.

Last winter we had HUGE amounts of snow and we were totally unprepared. Now we're insulating, caulking, filling up the propane tank, have a few cords of wood split and stacked, etc.

We also have a large expanse of south facing glass which should *technically* warm the house during cold, sunny days. But since it snowed just about every other day, there was almost NO sunshine streaming in which was verified when I added up my heating bills that amounted to $1500+!!!!!!

_...hoping for the best...preparing for the worst..._

RVcook


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Lots of snow insulates the house and garden, and it's fun to play in. :banana02:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I did my time in huge amounts of snow last winter. I'm hoping for maybe just 3feet at a time on the ground this year. Shoveling out windows to let daylight in got old.



Any sniveling type whimpering about brrr it's cold I may have had will certainly be stifled.

You win the winter blues contest, hands down.:Bawling: I would curl up and die!!


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

County road crews pulled out and set up the snow plows today


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> NOAA says different.


You can trust them, they represent the government. 

.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

stanb999 said:


> Good, you should come to the frozen North.... I sure could use some help with chores come early Feb. when the high temps. are 5F. I have a volunteer. :clap::clap:


Stan, have they ever got around to leasing/drilling in your area? If not, see if you can wiggle a free gas clause in...


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

hillsidedigger said:


> Hard winters are good
> 
> for they suppress the spread of exotic invasive pests, both plants and insects.
> 
> Hard winters also suppress the buildup of certain native pests like pine-bark beetles.


A very good point sir. One thing I enjoy about Northern NY is the distinct lack of rattlesnakes and scorpions...


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

texican said:


> Stan, have they ever got around to leasing/drilling in your area? If not, see if you can wiggle a free gas clause in...


I hope he can. I work for an oil and gas buisness and the big boys quit doing this a few years back because of liability. We've had a few folks try holding out for it but it's a no go in this day and age....too darn bad. I would take that over a lease payment any day. Most of our leases are in AR, OK and TX. May be a different story up north.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

******* said:


> This house definitely won't be prepared for winter this year, so I am hoping it isn't bad. That means it will be of course.
> 
> Every single window in the house needs to be replaced, because I think they are the originals. (The house is more than 100 years old.) The fireplaces need to be relined and inserts put in, but there is only a small chance of that getting done before winter. The heat is all ancient electric baseboard too.
> 
> ...


Not very attractive but I did know a couple when I lived in Ak that used bubble wrap on their windows and it helps greatly...you might think about it..better to be warm than pretty I always say...hang in there.. look on line and find as many ways as you can to keep warm that might not cost a lot or take a lot of time...How about foot warmers...I can't remember but it is something about stones and heating them on the stove and placing them in pillow cases at the foot of the bed? and get a hold of all the fleece you can...it warms so well..or kill a deer and use the the skins..they are quite warm and you get the meat..just some ideas.. I will look for more and post/pm you...


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Wildwood said:


> I hope he can. I work for an oil and gas buisness and the big boys quit doing this a few years back because of liability. We've had a few folks try holding out for it but it's a no go in this day and age....too darn bad. I would take that over a lease payment any day. Most of our leases are in AR, OK and TX. May be a different story up north.



There is supposedly a big nat gas find here (Haynesville Shell/ Cheaspeake)..haven't gone to any of the meetings yet but everyone is mainly taking about lease payments and nothing about free gas....


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

hillsidedigger said:


> Hard winters are good
> 
> for they suppress the spread of exotic invasive pests, both plants and insects.
> 
> Hard winters also suppress the buildup of certain native pests like pine-bark beetles.


Excellent points and the very reasons I hope for hard extended freezes.

:clap:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

texican said:


> Stan, have they ever got around to leasing/drilling in your area? If not, see if you can wiggle a free gas clause in...


Well,

They said as was noted above that it's too dangerous. No smell, very high pressures, etc. They are claiming it will come out of the ground at 3000PSI.

They drilled a few and found good gas. But it's all on hold now due to water usage for fracking. So it will be quite a while. I figure for me it's fine as each week that passes the reserves go down. So the states that are blocking NJ,Delaware,NY,Virginia will all suffer as the price increases. I say screw'em. In 20 years they will be begging. Then we will get paid twice.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

In my case, it isn't the cold weather/snow that I worry about; it is the cost of electricity and gas. I expect the prices to continue upward. We will probably be setting our thermostat to about 60 degrees this winter. 



.


----------



## CowgirlGloria (Jun 19, 2008)

hillsidedigger said:


> Hard winters are good
> 
> for they suppress the spread of exotic invasive pests, both plants and insects.
> 
> Hard winters also suppress the buildup of certain native pests like pine-bark beetles.


Hard winters also suppress the numbers of people wanting to live here. If winters were too easy, we'd be over-run like California. 

It has been unseasonably cool here - even chilly. August is normally our worst month for hot and miserable. I'm not complaining, but it does make me want to stock up for winter more than ever!


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

We have been talking for a while now that we believe we are in for an early hard winter this year. 

We are already having cool enough mornings & evenings to wear a jean shirt to cover with.
Unusual for this part of Virginia this time of year.

We need a snowy hard winter to help with the too long drought and bug control here. 

So i hope the signs we are seeing is what is too come.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Back to gas leasing...some of my friends have clauses in their lease that they will get the equivalent in money of so much gas per heating season. That way the rising costs or inflation won't affect them because they will get the going price for X amount of gas each year.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Of course NOAA doesn't acknowledge that the lack of sunspots points to a colder winter. To do so would be to admit that climate fluctuations are natural and uncontrollable, and would eliminate the stated need to tax all of us to pay for the fight against global warming.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Not very attractive but I did know a couple when I lived in Ak that used bubble wrap on their windows and it helps greatly...you might think about it..better to be warm than pretty I always say...hang in there.. look on line and find as many ways as you can to keep warm that might not cost a lot or take a lot of time...How about foot warmers...I can't remember but it is something about stones and heating them on the stove and placing them in pillow cases at the foot of the bed? and get a hold of all the fleece you can...it warms so well..or kill a deer and use the the skins..they are quite warm and you get the meat..just some ideas.. I will look for more and post/pm you...


Haha, we are throwing "pretty" out the window for the time being. As long as the power stays on we will be alright, it might be cooler than we like and a little more expensive than we like, but alright. If the power goes out for any extended period of time though, well we are in trouble. Since we only got here a week ago, we won't be able to get a reliable secondary source of heat for this winter, which is something we really need.

Kayleigh


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

You could pick up a kero heater at a yard sale or get a non-vented propane heater that could keep a room or two warm if the electric goes out...preferably a room where there are water pipes to keep them from freezing also...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Things I have noticed (from the high mountains of WNC)
-The mice are coming in already and in droves.
-The red wasps are coming in.
-The crickets are coming in.
-The bees are at a fever pitch.
-There is a decided nip in the air.

It just feels like something is coming.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

In Illinois I've noticed an upsurge in the mice in my house. Where we used to see the occasional one scurry or find droppings, now I'm seeing them constantly. I'm having a hard time keeping myself in traps and the cats are nigh worthless.

Around my farm I've started shifting gears from my normal summer harvesting and I'm taking more time to winterize. I'm wrapping exposed pipes, insulating the chicken coop and storing up extra grain and hay for the livestock. Inside we're putting aside as much canned food as we have room for. A couple of extra cords of wood would be nice as well.

I'm not entirely sure if the predictions will come true or not, but I'll be ready.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

WanderingOak said:


> A very good point sir. One thing I enjoy about Northern NY is the distinct lack of rattlesnakes and scorpions...


 also Hurricanes,tornadoes ,earthquake, floods, forest fires, alligators,volcanoes,


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

anniew said:


> You could pick up a kero heater at a yard sale or get a non-vented propane heater that could keep a room or two warm if the electric goes out...preferably a room where there are water pipes to keep them from freezing also...


I managed to pick up a broken non-vented propane heater this spring. A new thermocouple was about $15, and piping to hook it to the 500 gal propane tank. Got a couple of large rooms covered anyway.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I sure hope so. Id love to have some snow this winter. Would like some heavy deep stuff to play in. Its great to be in the woods when its snowing. Nothing like the quiet of the snow fall sitting on a deer stand for hours. I miss the winters we got to experience in Germany the years we lived there.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

stranger said:


> also Hurricanes,tornadoes ,earthquake, floods, forest fires, alligators,volcanoes,


We had a small earthquake here a few years ago!! Quite the surprise for us!! And it flooded down near Albany just this past week.

Saw a maple tree today that has already started to change colors.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

round here, the farmers who managed to get a crop of corn and beans in and are finially starting to produce are worried about early frost this year.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

nathan104 said:


> I sure hope so. Id love to have some snow this winter. Would like some heavy deep stuff to play in. Its great to be in the woods when its snowing. Nothing like the quiet of the snow fall sitting on a deer stand for hours. I miss the winters we got to experience in Germany the years we lived there.


I had plenty of snow last year. It fell in October and we literally did not see the ground again until March. 

I like snow, don't get me wrong, but when you've got livestock to tend to it becomes a whole different element than when you're sitting by a fire watching it through a window.

They were predicting an early frost back in April of this year. I'm wondering what it's going to do to the commercial crops if that comes. First you had all the flooding and a lot of farmers had to seed their fields 3-4 times before it took. Now it looks like they've got a decent stand out there, although there aren't a lot of ears on the stalks I can see from the road, but the price has fallen to the floor yet again. Whatever profit they're making they've now got to take away the price of 3-4 times the seed. Hit them with an early frost and a lot of those farmers aren't going to make it.

I've started my 55-day rows already, except for turnips which I'll do this coming week. That's short season crops that are somewhat frost-hardy (carrots, cabbages, radishes, etc.) but I'm worried about this winter coming on hard and early. Hard to imagine such a thing when I'm wearing shorts and sweating inside the house, but that's why I consider myself an ant and not a grasshopper. I plan ahead.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

stranger said:


> also Hurricanes,tornadoes ,earthquake, floods, forest fires, alligators,volcanoes,


Oh, where is your sense of adventure?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

JGex said:


> Oh, where is your sense of adventure?


DH always says he left it in his other pants.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

chickenista said:


> DH always says he left it in his other pants.


Well, by golly, that's not being prepared!!!


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be living outside, in a tent, this winter so I hope it doesn't get *TOO* cold, though I would like some snow. It's been many years since we here in Mid Tn have had a good snow.

alan


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

We're having a huge mice problem this year too. And normally they don't leave the fields for my house til it's already coldish outside. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

stanb999 said:


> Well,
> 
> They said as was noted above that it's too dangerous. No smell, very high pressures, etc. They are claiming it will come out of the ground at 3000PSI.
> 
> They drilled a few and found good gas. But it's all on hold now due to water usage for fracking. So it will be quite a while. I figure for me it's fine as each week that passes the reserves go down. So the states that are blocking NJ,Delaware,NY,Virginia will all suffer as the price increases. I say screw'em. In 20 years they will be begging. Then we will get paid twice.


Isn't it a strange feeling knowing your a minor oil sheik? Hopefully they won't nationalize oil and gas resources anytime soon. Maxine Waters US Rep thinks differently...

I doubt if anyone in these boom areas are worried about free gas, when dealing with the gas companies.... very few people have knowledge that free gas exists. 3000PSI... no problemo... that's what regulators are for. My gas comes out at ~600 psi on slow days... I have an industrial grade regulator at the well, and a regular regulator at the house. I figure I use several hundred a month, and more in the winter, from the free gas.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We've been told to expect at least 25% increase in natural gas prices and they raised our budget $31 in January so the 25% is on top of the $31. I've noticed birds congregating to fly south which is at least a month early. We have kerosene that's been on storage for 10 years so hope its still good. Small heater to keep pipes from freezing .. I hope it will anyway! 

For those with wood piles, you need to find a way to protect them. People are reporting their wood piles are disappearing. If there is a way to move them out of sight or "alarm" them, it would be a good idea. 

When covering windows, take the plastic beyond the window onto the wall as drafts often come from hollow casings where weights are/were. My dh cut styrofoam insulation board and we put it between the inside windows and the storm windows. It helps a lot although we get alot of comments on the "pink" insulation in the windows. I have a feeling fewer people will be making fun of us this year! We also use the insulation on the inside of the south facing bow bay window at night. Dh friction fit them so they stay up by themselves.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Wife and I went to the sawmill Sat and got a load of firewood. Most likely will get several more loads in the next week or so. Next to the coal yard. We can't use coal till it gets below 30 or so. Sam


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

It has been decidedly "unAugust-like" weather here as well. Temps in the mid-80's, w/night temps below 70. We have a truckload of wood already cut & curing, and plan to go split more in September. We had a bad wind storm here about a month ago, so there are plenty of down trees once we actually find a few hours to work in the woods. It always seems that time is the most valuable resource...

-Joy


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Electric is slated to go up 16% in MO from the buy-out of Aquila by Westar (now known collectively as KCP&L). Of course, in order to receive approval by the Utilities Commision, Westar had to promise rates would not go up enough to cause discomfort to customers - but in my opinion, 16% is mighty discomforting!!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Parts of KY are experiencing a drought, so would probably welcome any form of precip we can get. Over around the Hodgensville area and parts of the Taylorsville area are extremely dry. Around here, we're bottle watering some of our late garden, although we're not nearly as dry as some areas. 

I like the idea of snow until I actually have to get out in it, and then it's not so much fun. I'd rather see it without the ice though. Lots of ice likely means we lose our electric. 

Here in central KY, day temps are around low 80s and nights are around low 60s. Been like this about 2 weeks now. 

We're pretty well ready with the wood and food supplies laid in here. 

Haven't noticed any increase just yet of mice coming in. The cat is outside on the patrol, but haven't seen her catching any lately. Maybe she's got em all cleaned out.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Just heard the Gas company wants to raise home heating by 18%. It is going to be hard for the elderly and poor to heat their homes and apartments.

Debbie


----------



## CowgirlGloria (Jun 19, 2008)

This will probably be a good winter to keep the thermostat lower, make window quilts or insulated shades or insulated curtains, caulk, dress in layers, and otherwise conserve energy.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I enjoyed reading this thread but just had to respond to the mice thing too.
We normally don't have any mice around until after the corn comes down in the fields and the temps drop. Not this year. DH and I heard them up in the attic last week while we were standing in the kitchen. I've never heard them up there this early in the year. We both thought it was strange. Also have been hearing alot lately about the Farmers' Almanac prediction: colder and earlier.:shrug:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know if were going to have an early winter here, but for the last several days we're having high temps in the 80s and it's chilly at night. 

This is about 20Â° below normal for this time of year. Our hottest weather is normally August and September.

Lat week 105Â° to 109Â°, this week very cool. It's strange.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Same here, ladycat. We're having rather cool (comparatively speaking) days and nights dropping to the upper 50s or so -- weather we shouldn't be getting until about Oct. Of the eight kits born to our first-time mom bunny, she only has half now, and I'm fully convinced it's due to this wonky weather (it was very wet and unseasonably _cold_ the other day, all day!). 

No one's ready for fall yet, least of all winter!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

It has not reached 80Â° today! This weather with highs in the 70s is at least 2 months early!


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I enjoyed reading this thread but just had to respond to the mice thing too.


Ditto in E. SD.


.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

bring it on, i've enough food for a couple yrs, enough water forever. enough heating oil for 16 months, enough gas for the plow truck for 2 yrs, enough wood cut and split to sell this yr, the plow is all waxed, the skates are sharpened. the garden is almost ready to be put to bed,and the honey supers will be removed in three weeks. wish everyone was in as good shape. It's took 68 yrs with at least 25 of them not knowing what the next week was going to be like but I'm finally satisfied with everything, even our health.


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

stranger said:


> bring it on...


 Be careful what you ask for: you just might get it.

I'm given to understand that the 'motto' of the Alaska State Fair, held in Fairbanks, in mid August, is "Weather, or not", because it can be anything from sweltering to snowing.

Personally, I'll know pretty well about the local winter of '08-09, sometime about the middle of June of '09, should all go well. Meanwhile, I'm not going to spend any time worrying about it, because there is stuff to DO about it, whatever happens (or doesn't).


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

We've only had a few nights this summer that the temp wasn't in the low seventies or lower. Only broke 100* a few days, though had a lot of 95-99* days. Normally we are over 110* for a good stretch every summer with nights that don't go below 90*.

OTOH, the water line didn't freeze even once last winter and it is on top of the ground for 1/4 mile. Part of that is in midair over the creek. Last summer was so cool the cotton farmers were complaining.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

texican said:


> Isn't it a strange feeling knowing your a minor oil sheik? Hopefully they won't nationalize oil and gas resources anytime soon. Maxine Waters US Rep thinks differently...
> 
> I doubt if anyone in these boom areas are worried about free gas, when dealing with the gas companies.... very few people have knowledge that free gas exists. 3000PSI... no problemo... that's what regulators are for. My gas comes out at ~600 psi on slow days... I have an industrial grade regulator at the well, and a regular regulator at the house. I figure I use several hundred a month, and more in the winter, from the free gas.


I'm jumping into the thread drift....
No one around here is getting free gas from the drillers. I was aware of it because my uncle in in OK has had free gas for decades. It may be a liability thing, I don't know.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I hate to be the stick in the mud at this party but, we're right on target temperature-wise in both the high and low range averages in the Chicago region.

Now, back to the fun of being . . . nope, I'm not going to say it.

:buds:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Gonna be 40F tonight. The weather is clear skies, low humidity, light winds, and ALMOST FROST!!!!! Good thing I'm at the top of this little hill. I bet it may frost in the valley at Orson, The coldest place in NEPA.






EasyDay said:


> I'm jumping into the thread drift....
> No one around here is getting free gas from the drillers. I was aware of it because my uncle in in OK has had free gas for decades. It may be a liability thing, I don't know.


I think it is a grand conspiracy to keep us cold in the coming doom. No wait. Really, I think it maybe the higher cost of getting in done today with the safety issues. Yeah, that's it.

No drift here.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is what we had to have this evening for the first time of the coming season.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Andy Nonymous said:


> ....
> Personally, I'll know pretty well about the local winter of '08-09, sometime about the middle of June of '09, should all go well. Meanwhile, I'm not going to spend any time worrying about it, because there is stuff to DO about it, whatever happens (or doesn't).


I agree with that, Andy! You saw some of the mess I'm dealing with here. The Amish were here today to measure the roof to give me an estimate... not looking forward to those numbers! 

Still have to get some "winter necessities" laid in before the snow flies. We are already getting down into the 40's here at night. Makes a body wonder what this winter will hold.

Kitty


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

mmmm...fire

We've had the air off here for the past week, even with the heat from cooking the house still stays cool.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> Gonna be 40F tonight. The weather is clear skies, low humidity, light winds, and ALMOST FROST!!!!! Good thing I'm at the top of this little hill. I bet it may frost in the valley at Orson, The coldest place in NEPA.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Stan, where are you located? Pennsylvania??


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

There has been one significant change in the weather patterns this year, I've noticed our prevailing winds, which typically come from the south, west, or southwest have frequently come from the north and the east this year.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

In the last 8 months, our electricity cost has gone up 35%! Thats a huge increase in 8 months.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

*WARNING* long cold winters have been linked to increased babies born the following year.


I'm having a several week long hot flash from the hormones. You guys would yell at me if you knew how cold I keep the house.......DH has to wear sweat pants, shirt and socks to bed. He hides under a quilt. I toss and turn all night on top of the covers whining and asking him "does it feel hot in here to you"? 

On a personal note I'm not too upset about a cold winter, this year at least


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL Love the warning snd it is a real WARNING!!! JIL


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

stranger said:


> bring it on, i've enough food for a couple yrs, enough water forever. enough heating oil for 16 months, enough gas for the plow truck for 2 yrs, enough wood cut and split to sell this yr, the plow is all waxed, the skates are sharpened. the garden is almost ready to be put to bed,and the honey supers will be removed in three weeks. wish everyone was in as good shape. It's took 68 yrs with at least 25 of them not knowing what the next week was going to be like but I'm finally satisfied with everything, even our health.


That's so cool! We dream of being like that.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Here we go: 



> Brrr! Farmers' Almanac says cold winter ahead
> 
> Households worried about the high cost of keeping warm this winter will draw little comfort from the Farmers' Almanac, which predicts below-average temperatures for most of the U.S.
> 
> ...


More here: http://news.mainetoday.com/updates/031815.html


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

When the persimmons ripen, I'll let you know what they're saying: fork, knife, or spoon. Their prediction hasn't failed us, yet!


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

DH saw a flock of geese flying south this morning... Around here, we usually don't see it before September


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

EasyDay said:


> When the persimmons ripen, I'll let you know what they're saying: fork, knife, or spoon. Their prediction hasn't failed us, yet!


I don't understand that "fork, knife or spoon'. Can you tell me about it?

Angie


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

nathan104 said:


> I sure hope so. Id love to have some snow this winter. Would like some heavy deep stuff to play in. Its great to be in the woods when its snowing. Nothing like the quiet of the snow fall sitting on a deer stand for hours. I miss the winters we got to experience in Germany the years we lived there.


We lived in Munich (a 'burb on one of the s-bahn lines) and one of the many the forests was at our back door. I loved walking through the evergreens while the snow fell softly. It was like paradise. I miss it too. 

It had been chilly in Indiana, but this week it's pretty hot and humid. We had only 2 days so far that it reached 90 degrees and mornings are downright chilly. I too think it'll be a good old fashioned hard winter and we're ready for it. We just had a second woodburning insert put into our second fireplace. The two woodburning stoves should keep us toasty this winter.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I just checked and the prediction in my area for Oct is 8 degrees ABOVE normal. That's as far as the 08 almanac predicts. Next trip to town I'll buy a 09 to see what they say for the rest of the year. We normally only get a couple weeks of cold in Jan or Feb.


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a link to the 09 almanac article on yahoo:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080824/ap_on_re_us/farmers__almanac


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Not only are the trees starting to change here, but I saw two maples this morning that have already dropped about half their leaves!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My yard is covered with migrating birds. In August?! I can't even see the grass in the field or across the road either. In August?


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Here in central NC everyone's apple trees are heavy with fruit. Figs were abundant earlier in the summer.
Old farmers say pleantiful fruits and wild nuts are a sign of a hard comming winter.
We've had a lot less 100 degree days this summer. Usually we run a three -four week stint of 95+ days in July and August I think we've broke 100 maybe a dozen days all summer this year.
We've been building the wood pile this summer. We stocked up on window plastic at the end of last March.
Shelly


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I passed a horse pasture this afternoon that had a bunch of Canada geese eating grass. I'm guessing they are migrating and stopped to rest, since I haven't seen them there before.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

WARNING* long cold winters have been linked to increased babies born the following year.

that is how we got our now 29 year old. I even cut out the paper article about the ice storm and put it in his baby book. I wonder if he ever connected to dots.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

shellycoley said:


> Here in central NC everyone's apple trees are heavy with fruit. Figs were abundant earlier in the summer.
> *Old farmers say pleantiful fruits and wild nuts are a sign of a hard comming winter.*We've had a lot less 100 degree days this summer. Usually we run a three -four week stint of 95+ days in July and August I think we've broke 100 maybe a dozen days all summer this year.
> We've been building the wood pile this summer. We stocked up on window plastic at the end of last March.
> Shelly


On the other hand...

Last year was the most acorns I have seen... and the least snow. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Cascade Failure said:


> On the other hand...
> 
> Last year was the most acorns I have seen... and the least snow. Take it for what it is worth.


Same here. We don't have oak trees in the yard, but there are oak trees in the area. They were more loaded last year than I've ever seen them. And when the acorns fell, they were THICK under the trees. Just a solid carpet of acorns.

The winter was so mild it was like winter never came.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

tamsam said:


> Wife and I went to the sawmill Sat and got a load of firewood. Most likely will get several more loads in the next week or so. Next to the coal yard. We can't use coal till it gets below 30 or so. Sam


Why can't you use coal until it gets below 30? We got a couple unvented propane stoves for a couple outbuildings we use in the Winter. Really helped last year and didn't take as much propane as we expected. Good idea to wear sweats in the house. jklady:cute:


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Last year we had next to no fruit - late frosts, no bees, whatever it was. But we had the hardest, longest winter in decades. We must have gotten over four feet of snow in total - and that's a lot considering some winters we are lucky to see a couple of six inch snowfalls.

Those who had invested in snow blowers definitely saw that investment pay off last winter.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Junkman said:


> Why can't you use coal until it gets below 30? We got a couple unvented propane stoves for a couple outbuildings we use in the Winter. Really helped last year and didn't take as much propane as we expected. Good idea to wear sweats in the house. jklady:cute:


Generally coal is considered to much heat to burn for "warm" conditions. 

The other real danger in burning coal is the CO gas that is formed from burning. The colder temps allow for a greater draft so it pulls the smoke out better.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Strange summer(?) here in western NY too...cold, wet, cloudy. The garden is just starting to produce. Hope to get a decent harvest before the frost sets in. New gas furnace to be installed next week to replace the 60 yr old oil burner. Lots of seasoned wood ready to be split...just have to make time to get to it. Fuel oil is already over $4/gal locally. Hate to see how how it will go before the winter's over. Feeling bad for those on a fixed income.

I told the kids last year that they just don't make winters like they used to...maybe they'll get to see firsthand for themselves this year.


----------

